# CQ any ex-inmates of Colwyn Bay Wireless College



## Don Armour (May 20, 2008)

Did you know that they have their own website and forums?

It's at http://www.wirelesscollege.co.uk/

I only stumbled across it by accident, so there are probably others who haven't heard of it either.

If you were ever there, pop in and say hello, register if you want to or just browse, however, two areas require registration (it's free of course)


----------



## lambral (May 28, 2008)

worked ashore with a guy in Saudi name of John Lawrence said he went to Colwyn Bay college?.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome. Must check the Colwyn site and see if one of my lady R/Os Carol Heaps is there
Best wishes
Bert


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Got the wrong college. The one I was looking for is/was somewhere in the Lake District. Can't remember the name
Bert


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Bert,

think you want Wray Castle.

Hawkey01


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Went to Colwyn Bay..... the final course in 1969 - then transferred to Riversdale in Liverpool when Colwyn bay closed. 
Wray Castle was the college in the Lake District.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for putting me on the correct course
Bert.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Peter Eccleson said:


> Went to Colwyn Bay..... the final course in 1969 - then transferred to Riversdale in Liverpool when Colwyn bay closed.
> Wray Castle was the college in the Lake District.


Hi Peter,
Did you know a chap called 'Tim' - can't remember his last name - he came from Hertfordshire. He joined us at the London Electronics College (Earls Court) to finish the course when Colwyn Bay closed.

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## Des Thompson (Aug 24, 2005)

*Colwyn Bay Wireless College Inmate*

Hi,

Name: Des Thompson
Home town: Berwick upon Tweed
Inmate from: Jan 1968 - April 1969 
Ticket gained: 2nd Class PMG
Radio Company: Marconi
Sea going: Ben Line, Kuwait Shipping Company, Souters, 
Palm Line, - 
Coastal on a few colliers - Corys, Steve Clarks.

Other Radio
Colleges: Briefly Riversdale - (they didn't like long hair then!)
South Shields Marine & Tech.

Ticket gained: MRGC

Shore side: Post Office - Portishead Radio (GKA)
morphed into BT.
BT Radio Surveyor

Currently: Admirlaty List of Radio Signals Editor at the UKHO
Location: Somerset

My career in a page and I'm still lucky enough to be involved in GMDSS and Maritime Search and Rescue - I attend IMO and other International conferences as the ALRS GMDSS Volume 5 Editor.

As a footnote: My brother Murray Thompson was also at Colwyn Bay in the dying days and moved on to Riversdale and then South Shields.
Murray spent 28 years with the RFA and now enjoys a healthy and happy retirement back in Berwick.

All the best to anyone who may remember me.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Sailed with Murray on a couple of occasions. Last saw him two years ago in Eyemouth at the funeral of another RFA R/O. If you see Murray give him my best regards.
73
Rab Thomson


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Des, don't remember you as a surveyor, Must remember Murray from CB/Riversdale - there is thriving ex CB 'club' with reunion coming up. David V


----------



## Des Thompson (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Dave,
Remember you from Riversdale. 
Never came across you during my surveying days but I was mainly Scotland and South Wales ( working out of GKA ). I have been to a CB WC reunion, 2006 where I met up with Dave (Baker) and Keith (Davis) and John (Mottram) from my time at the college.
My fondest memory of Riversdale and I wasn't there that long was 
Mr. Teasdale with whom I didn't have a great rapport - until he regaled us with the story of his relief coastal voyage on a Russian built ship ( still fitted with Russian kit ) and the excellent hand over notes he had recevied from the leaving R/O - once I told him I was the R/O who left him the notes and the ship was the Al Shamiah (9KCJ) he mellowed somewhat!
Happy times.
Cheers

Des


----------



## Des Thompson (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Rab,

Very sad when Howden passed away. I relayed your regards to Murray, he sends his.

Cheers

Des



King Ratt said:


> Sailed with Murray on a couple of occasions. Last saw him two years ago in Eyemouth at the funeral of another RFA R/O. If you see Murray give him my best regards.
> 73
> Rab Thomson


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello Des.

Thanks.

73

Rab T


----------

